# top bearing replacement question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Never attempted to pull just the top bearing.
Internal knock or grind meant it was time to pull the block apart.
Make sure it is an internal problem, and not just flywheel contact
to stator components that's producing the noise you're hearing.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Engine will need to be complelty dissasbmled, no way to replace the top bearing on those engines with out splitting the crank case. 

Might as well at least hone and re-ring, and replace anything else thats needed. 

Just the bearing and labor $350+ (parts about $80+ and the rest is labor.)

$800+ depending on parts needed for the honing and re-ring.


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks CreekRunner.

Flywheel contact to stator components...hmmmm.....

Is this really a likely possibility? If so, will replacing the stator eliminate it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Electrical components are mounted to the stator plate with machine screws and lock washers.
Vibrations will loosen the screws and allow the components to shift position thereby making contact
with the underside of the flywheel. If you have to pull the block anyhow, you're going to have to pop
the flywheel. Pull it and check the electrical components for position shift. Also scuff marks
of bright metal where the rubbing/contact occurs.  I've had it happen a couple times over the years.

The components that can move are 30, 35, 45 in the linked diagram

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/61183.cfm


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice. Thanks, Brett! That helps a ton. I'll go ahead and pull the flywheel just to take a look. If that's not it, I'll just have to go from there.


----------

